# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Hiiilfe Luve stndig an wenn ich im Gleiten bin :(

## checky

Hi, 

ich hoffe ihr knnt mir hier theoretisch ein paar tips geben....

immer wenn ich ins Gleiten komme und mich ins Trapez einhnge luve ich stndig an (ziehe anscheinend den Masten zu weit nach hinten)....und mu dann wieder aufmachen damit ich wieder in den Wind komme. Das geht die ganze Zeit so....und kostet natrlich immer wieder Kraft und Speed :(

Ich hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen

bye

checky

----------


## Gast

Huhu checky!

Du schreibst leider nicht, wo du deinen Mastfu hast (vorne, hinten), ob du in den Schlaufen stehst, wie gro das Segel ist, etc. aber auch ohne die Angaben kannst du ein paar Settings verndern und schauen, ob dein Problem gelst ist.
Was auch immer du vernderst, ndere nur einen Faktor.

Was mir zuerst in den Sinn kommt, ist, dass der Mast zu weit hinten ist. Versuch es mal mit der vordersten Position der Mastspur Richtung Bug.

Weiterhin kannst du versuchen die hintere Halterung der Trapeztampen am Gabelbaum etwas weiter Richtung Mast zu schieben (evtl. auch den Tampen komplett). Das Segel sollte eingehngt am Strand ohne Korrekturen der Arme in Position gehalten werden knnen. (Bitte nur bei leichtem Wind versuchen)

Eine andere Fehlerquelle vieler Gleitaspiranten ist der Kurs den sie beim Angleiten fahren. Wenn du angleiten mchtest, whle dazu am besten einen Kurs zwischen tief raum und Halbwind, am besten ist aber Raumschot geeignet. Auf Am-Wind-Kursen neigen viele Leute dazu sich nach hinten zu lehnen und das Segel ber die Brettachse zu berziehen. Die Power geht raus und du luvst an. Nur auf raumen Kursen schiebt der Wind das Brett wirklich zum grten Teil nach vorne, bei Am-Wind-Kursen sind die Lateralkrfte teils strker als der Vortrieb.

Der grte Fehler aller Gleitschtigen ist aber, nicht in den Fuschlaufen zu fahren. Erst dann fngt das Gleiterlebnis richtig an, da es um ein vielfaches kontrollierbarer wird, wesentlich schneller ist und man mehr Segelflche bei gleichem Wind einsetzen kann, sprich frher angleiten kann.

Ich tippe mal aus deiner Beschreibung heraus, dass du nicht in beiden Fuschlaufen fhrst und gerade mit dem Trapezfahren beginnst. Wenn das stimmt, tu dir was gutes und lerne direkt Fuschlaufenfahren. Das ist viel einfacher als man glaubt.
Du kannst auf einem Brett mit gengend Restvolumen (um die 40 L)
schon bei 0 Wind in die vorderste Fuschlaufe. (Das solltest du aber auch nur wirklich bei wenig Wind probieren - das ist auch nicht die Technik um spter in die Schlaufen zu steigen, aber eine gute Mglichkeit zu sehen, wie leicht das sein kann - Kurs zwischen Halbwind und tief raum).
Stell deinen hinteren Fu neben die vordere Fuschlaufe, und belaste diesen Fu, hng ein bischen von deinem Gewicht an die Gabel. Geh _etwas_ mit dem 'hinteren' Fu in die Knie und schieb den vorderen Fu (der ja nun fast auf gleicher Hhe ist) in die Fuschlaufe. Die bung machst du ein paar mal auf beiden Seiten.
Dann, bei etwas mehr Wind (sollte zum Angleiten reichen - Kurs: Raumschot) probierst du aus dem normalen Stand mal in die vordere Fuschlaufe zu kommen. Geh einfach mit zunehmendem Wind immer etwas weiter zurck wie sonst auch und wenn der Wind fr krftig genug erscheint, schlpf in die vordere Fuschlaufe. Achte dabei darauf, dass du dein Gewicht nur dem Wind entsprechend nach hinten verlagerst, also nicht zu stark.

Hast du dich daran gewhnt damit ein bischen zu fahren, geh direkt die hintere Fuschlaufe an. Es wird auch mit den Jahren nicht leichter sich dazu zu berwinden in die Schlaufe zu gehen und viele Leute lernen es deshalb nie, aber wenn du erst mal darin stehst, ist das eine ganz neue Welt. Es fhlt sich unglaublich sicher an und du verschmilzt mit dem Brett :)

Du stehst also bei genug Wind (mit dem vorderen Fu) in der vorderen Schlaufe. Beobachte ob von Luv Ben hereinkommen. Wenn du sphrst, dass dich eine erreicht, fall wieder auf raumschot ab. Sobald sie genug Kraft im Segel entfaltet, kommt der entscheidende Punkt. (Normalerweise hngst du jetzt auf raumem Kurs mit deinem Gewicht fast nur nach hinten zum Heck. Beide Schultern sind dann auch Richtung Bug gedreht - das machst du nicht :p) Die Be erreicht dein Segel und du drehst die Schultern Richtung Segel, also fast parallel zur Brettlngsachse. Geh mit dem vorderen Bein leicht in die Knie (aber lass Dein Gewicht auf dem voreren Fu ber BEIDEN Beinen - sonst machst du einen Schleudersturz). Den Rest des Drucks gleichst du durch Zug an der Gabel aus und schlpfst (vorderes Bein immer noch leicht angewinkelt, sodass du das hintere frei bewegen kannst - das kann man prima auf dem Trockenen ben - Finne vom Brett oder in den Sand, vorderen Fu in der Schlaufe und an der Gabel hngend in die hintere gehen, ohne dabei die Gabel loszulassen) gezielt in die hintere Schlaufe. Lass Dein Gewicht auf alle Flle im Trapez hngen und verlagere es nicht ausschlielich auf den hinteren Fu. Reicht der Wind nicht zum vollgleiten, geh wieder aus der hinteren Schlaufe raus.

Noch mal: wichtig ist beim Einsteigen eine flssige Bewegung des hinteren Beines und dass Krpergewicht auf dem vorderen Bein zu belassen (damit das hintere Bein frei bewegt werden kann).
Schultern dabei parallel zur Brettlngsachse, als ob du das Segel angucken wrdest.
Neige NIE deinen Oberkrper dabei nach vorne Richtung Bug, aber auch nicht Richtung Heck.

cheers,
olli

----------


## Gast

Hi, 

wow erstmals vielen vielen Dank fr  die ausfhrliche Beschreibung!!!!

Habe ein JP FreeCarve Board mit 98l....6m2 Supernova Nielpryde Segel und habe 74kg.

Den Mast habe ich in mittiger Position gehabt.

Ja genau, fange gerade erst mit dem Trapezfahren an....und jedesmal wenn ich versucht habe, weiter nach hinten zu den Schlaufen zu gelangen, habe ich automatisch den Mast nach hinten genommen...wobei man ja dann anluvt, oder?

Irgendwie drft ich da auch einen Denkfehler haben........denn man steuert ja das Board mit Vor- bzw. Rcklage des Mastens, oder?
Und da scheint es mir unmglich....wenn ich hinten in den Schlaufen hnge, nicht den Masten mit nach hinten zu nehmen und dadurch anzuluven :(

Hmmmm hoffe ich konnte mein Problem bestmglich erklren

danke

checky

----------


## Gast

...neben den von Olli gegebenen Tipps noch ein paar anmerkungen:
-Das Board -und gerade Dein Freestyleboard-wird in erster linie mit den Fssen gesteuert,das Segel kann nur noch untersttzend eingreifen.Also versuche es mal wenn Du mal wieder im Begriff bist zu gleiten ein bichen Druck auf die Fussballen Deines hinteren Fusses zu geben und somit dem anluven entgegenzuwirken.
-Lerne Dein Board erst richtig kennen bevor Du in die Schlaufen gehst.Also am Mastfuss anfangen und langsam nach hinten tasten bis Du bei den schlaufen angekommen bist.Du wirst merken,umso weiter Du nach hinten gehst umso freier wird das Board-das kannst Du auch machen wenn Du ins Trapez eingehngt bist.Dann merkst Du wo Dein richtiger Platz beim Gleiten ist.(Gegebenenfalls Position der fussschlaufen verndern)Denn eigenlich kannst Du auch mit nach hintengeneigtem Mast mit Hilfe der Fusssteuerung Abfallen(aus dem Wind fahren)Aloha

----------


## Gast

Hi checky!

"denn man steuert ja das Board mit Vor- bzw. Rcklage des Mastens, oder?
Und da scheint es mir unmglich....wenn ich hinten in den Schlaufen hnge, nicht den Masten mit nach hinten zu nehmen und dadurch anzuluven"

Wenn du auf Raumschotkurs bist und der Wind von hinten kommt, wirkt der Mastfu ja nicht so stark als Achse. Die Windkraft wird dann fast ausschlielich in Vortrieb umgesetzt. Du musst trotzdem noch aktiv Druck (ber den Gabelbaum) auf den Mastfu geben um den Raumschotkurs zu halten.
Das was du beschreibst, passiert, wenn du eben nicht auf raumen Kursen bist, sondern irgendwo zwischen Halbwind und hoch am Wind.

Ich habe geschrieben, dass du dein Gewicht auf dem vorderen Fu ber der Krpermitte halten mut. Wenn du das mit etwas bung hinbekommst, bleibt der Mast automatisch vorne, ansonsten wirst du sphren, dass du dein Gewicht doch nach hinten verlagerst. Das ist eine gute Kontrollmglichkeit, die dir zeigt, ob du es richtig machst.

Ausserdem scheint es mir, da du nicht genug Druck im Segel hast.
Das kann zwei Grnde haben: 
- Die Windgeschwindigkeit ist nicht hoch genug fr die Segelflche
- Du bist schon zu schnell und der Druck hat sich dadurch verringert.

Im ersten Fall solltest du auf mehr Wind warten oder dir ein greres Segel gnnen. Ein 8.0 m wie Gaastra Maxtrix, Neil Pryde Diabolo, Sailworks Retro, Tushingham TBird, etc. ist schn leicht, bombig zu handlen und die untersttzen auch den Versuch Schlaufenfahren bei weniger Wind zu lernen. Wenn du erst schlaufen fahren kannst, wirst du solch ein Segel fr Leichtwindtage auch zu schtzen wissen, bzw. es knnte noch zu klein sein.
Da wo ich surfe gibt es immer 10-20 Leute die immer gleiten (dazu gehre ich gott sei Dank auch :p). Der Rest hat zu kleines Material und evtl. zu wenig Erfahrung (vielleicht auch wegen dem kleinen Material - es fehlt einfach die Gleitzeit auf dem Wasser). Ich fahre einen Freerider um die 145 Liter und ein 9.4 m Segel. Bis es konstant mit 14-15 Knoten weht, pack ich auch nichts anderes an. Erst, wenn der Wind konstant in diesem Bereich ist und die Ben weit in die 5 rein gehen, pack ich mein 7 m Segel aus (manchmal auch das 8er), das hngt davon ab, wie konstant der Wind dann ist.

Den zweiten Fall gesetzt, ist es mglich trotzdem in die Schlaufen zu kommen, das wrde ich aber nur empfehlen, wenn du schon gut Schlaufenfahren kannst :)


Insgesamt erscheint mir aber dein Brett mit 98 Litern etwas klein um so etwas leicht zu erlernen. Auch wenn du ein ausgesprochenes Bewegungstalent bist, ist das erlernen solcher Techniken ohne richtige Anleitung deutlich schwieriger als auf greren Freeridern (besonders aktuelle Widebody-Boards).
Ich hab selbst auf nem Brett mit 105 Litern angefangen, gelernt Trapez und vordere Fuschlaufe zu fahren und Halsen klappten auch. So bin ich dann viele Jahre rumgeeiert und erst, als ich mir mein erstes groes Brett gegnnt hab, habe ich einen riesen Sprung gemacht, gelernt hintere Fuschlaufe zu fahren, richtig fr Overpower zu trimmen, und andere Manver kamen dann von alleine. Wenn man nicht (oder nicht mehr) 40-50 Tage im Jahr oder mehr auf dem Wasser ist, untersttzen die groen Boards Lernprozesse durch ihre Gutmtigkeit gewaltig. Und sie sind auch nicht trge oder unsportlich. Selbst heute wechsel ich erst ab 16-17 Knoten auf ein kleineres Brett. Frher wollten irgendwie alle kleine Bretter fahren, weil groe uncool sein sollten. Ich bin froh, da ich mich nicht allzulange daran aufgehalten habe, denn seitdem habe ich DEUTLICH mehr Spa beim Windsurfen. Ich denke, dass gerade viele der Fahrer, die schon lnger auf dem Brett stehen mir da zustimmen. Und mit einem greren Brett (und entsprechendem Segel) hat man einfach mehr Gleitzeit auf dem Wasser. Ok, Duckjibes mit ner 2,45 m langen Gabel haben weniger Reiz, aber es ist besser als berhaupt nicht zu gleiten :)

Wenn du aber genug Wind hast, pack den Mast bisserl weiter nach vorne (zum ben auch ruhig ganz nach vorne). Fall ab auf Raum, und geh in die vordere Fuschlaufe. Achte dabei darauf, da du dein Gewicht auf dem vorderen Fu lsst, wenn du einsteigst und auf beiden hast, wenn du drin stehst. Wenn du hher am Wind bist, sollte das Gewicht mehr auf den vorderen Fu wandern, fhrst du mehr raum, dann eher auf den hinteren Fu.

Du kannst dir das einsteigen in die hintere etwas erleichtern, wenn du dich an das hltst was ich dir in meinem Post vorher geschrieben habe, aber vor dem Einsteigen leicht anluvst (etwa auf Halbwind - aber nicht weiter). Beim Einsteigen aber immer auf das Gewicht achten, nicht Richtung Heck oder zu sehr nach hinten verlagern, sonst luvst du wieder ungewollt an und es ist vorbei mit dem Gleiten. Und denk an die Schultern :)))

Wrde mich freuen, wenn ich hre, dass du es geschafft hast!

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

Hi, 

vielen Dank nochmals!!

Werde dies noch am Wochenende probieren in die Tat umzusetzen :)

Und mich dann gleich wieder melden!

thx

checky

----------


## Gast

hi olli,
 bist Du Surflehrer oder woher kenn Du Dich sogut mit der theoretischen seite des Surfens aus??

----------


## Gast

hehe Ben :)

Ich surf einfach schon ne Weile (82 hab ich, glaube ich, das erste mal auf nem Brett gestanden und 87 dann so richtig angefangen am Gardasee). Ich hab mir das meiste selbst beibringen mssen und spter auch einigen Bekannten und Freunden das Surfen nahegebracht. Das machte es aber immer notwendig, dass ich erklren konnte, was man 'da gerade macht' und auch wie es gemacht wird, bzw. worauf man achten mu. Vieles muss ich heute bei Bedarf auch noch immer wieder Revue passieren lassen, damit ich es halbwegs erklren kann. Richtig schlimm war, dass ich anfangs immer nur kleines Material hatte und die anderen auf den dicken Schinken elementare Sachen wie Fuschlaufenfahren darauf viel schneller lernten als ich auf meinem 105 Literbrettchen (Cobra 305) aber was anderes konnte ich mir damals leider nicht leisten. Die, die es schon konnten haben mir dann immer gesagt 'ja, du stellst dich halt da in die Schlaufen und fhrst' nur wollte das mit dem wenigen Volumen alles nicht so einfach funktionieren. Das erging mir bei vielen Sachen so und deshalb war ich immer darauf angewiesen die Sachen so lange im Kopf durchzuspielen, bis ich auf dem Wasser die Sicherheit fr den Bewegungsablauf hatte und das ganze dann auch umsetzen konnte.
Vor ein paar Jahren hat es mich grenzenlos frustriert, dass 2 Freunde (die selber schon lange surften) nicht richtig in die hinteren Schlaufen kamen. So hab ich mir ein paar Tricks ausgedacht um ihnen 'zu helfen' das Schlaufenfahren zu lernen. Das hat auch tadellos in kurzer Zeit (etwa eine Stunde) geklappt. Seitdem hab ich immer wieder anderen hier und da geholfen und es macht mir einfach Spass zu sehen, wie einfach das alles sein kann, wenn jemand es einem nur richtig erklrt.
Was mir aber am meisten am Herzen liegt, ist den Leuten klar zu machen, wieviel Zeit einem gutes (passendes) Material beim Lernen ersparen kann und wieviel mehr Spass man dadurch gewinnt. Es gibt sie sicherlich die Leute, die auf nem Semisinker in einer Saison surfen lernen und dann schon spinloops etc. zaubern. Aber die sind rar und stndig auf dem Wasser, was auf die wenigsten zutrifft.
Deshalb versuche ich den Leuten lngeren Kampf zu ersparen um auch in die Abhngigkeit des Gleitens zu kommen :)

cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

Tja das waren noch Zeiten,was Oli!(surfe seit 80)Wir hatten es noch richtig schwer-Knoten machen um Gabelbaum zu befestigen,Latten im Segel hatten wir noch nicht (hchsten mal 2)und Fussschlaufen waren noch Zukunftsmusik.Wie gut haben wir es doch Heute.Doch ein fehlt mir toatal:damals waren wir noch eine groe Familie und jeder hat jedem geholfen.Und wenn Dir mal ein Mast gebrochen ist hat Dir halt einer einen geliehen fr den Surftag.Heute wirst Du schon im Shop mit Sie angesprochen.

----------


## Gast

Hallo,
bin auch noch nicht so lange fit beim Gleiten und bin noch immer dabei meine Fuschlaufensteuerung zu verbessern. Ich hatte am Anfang das gleiche Problem, das ich zu schnell angeluvt habe. Bei mir lag das oft an der Geschwindigkeit. Ich hatte zwar gedacht ich berwinde die Gleitschwelle und hab mich dementsprechend angestrengt, mit dem Ergebnis da ich Fahrt verloren habe. Erst die Erkenntnis, da ich  strker abfallen muss und das Trapez nicht einsetze um das Segel zu halten sondern Druck auf den Mastfu zu bringen hat mir den entscheidenden Sprung nach vorne gegeben. Also hng dich nicht nach hinten rein im Trapez und versuch ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Segel und Krpergewicht zu erreichen. Vielmehr setze dich richtig rein ins Trapez und drcke den Gabelbaum dadurch runter. Und probier abzufallen, dann klappt es doppelt schnell. Ich habe mich anfangs auch darauf konzentriert nicht zu weit abgetrieben zu werden und stndig versucht Hhe zu laufen. Aber das kostet unntig Energie. Ausserdem habe ich entgegen aller Ratschlge zuerst versucht, sobald ich mich ins Trapez gesetzt habe, mit dem hinteren Fuss in die Schlaufe zu tasten und erst bei sicherer Fahrt in die vordere. Jedesmal wenn ich es anders probiert habe bin ich immer angeluvt weil ich zu stark die Kante belastet habe. Erst nachdem ich Sicherheit mit dem hinteren Fu hatte, hat es bei mir mit dem vorderen Fu geklappt. 

Viel Spa beim Gleiten

Timmy

----------


## Gast

@naish: jop, das Gemeinschaftsgefhl fehlt mir mancherorts auch. Aber in Holland ist es noch erhalten geblieben finde ich und dort ist es auch jederzeit mglich Hilfe zu bekommen, nette Bekanntschaften zu machen, sich Abends noch mit nem Grill oder einem Bierchen (evtl. auch Kaffee :p) hinzusetzen. Abgenommen hat das Miteinander aber wirklich. Viele Leute trauen sich gar nicht mehr mal zu fragen, wie machst du dies, wie machst du jenes, dabei laufen (surfen) doch berall andere Surfer rum, die es knnen und das Wissen mit sich durch die Gegend schleppen. Es knnte so einfach und gesellig sein. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass den Einsteigern von diversen (Print-) Medien vorgegaukelt wird, es gbe nur Grubbys, Flakas, Spinloops und wenn man nicht auf diesem Level ist, kann man nicht mitreden. Ich kann nichts von diesen newschool moves  nach all den Jahren, plage mich immer noch damit, die Finne richtig hoch aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, wenn da keine bessere Welle ist die mir hilft und obwohl ich nur ordinre Halsen und Duckjibes kann, hab ich auch heute noch jedes mal auf dem Wasser Spass wie ein 5 jhriger vor dem Weihnachtsbaum :)
Ich wrde mich freuen, wenn wieder mehr Surfer am Wasser auf einander zu gehen wrden, sich gegenseitig austauschen und helfen.

----------


## Gast

ich hab keine Ahnung ob diese Frage jetzt total bescheuert ist,aber ich frag euch mal trotzdem: Was bedeutet denn berhaupt "anluven" ??



jane

----------


## Gast

anluven heist das Board in den Wind steuern(ggt.Abfallen) aber Geduld Jane das lennst Du alle noch wenn Du Deinen Surfkurs machst;)

----------


## Gast

ja ja das dauert aber noch bis nchstes jahr !!

----------


## Gast

gute Eselsbrcke:

luvvvvvvvvvvvffffffffff (aber nicht dabei spucken :p) ist da, wo der Wind herkommt. Deutlich und mit Enthusiasmus aussprechen, dann wird dir der Zusammenhang fr immer vor Augen bleiben!

cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

Hoi Olli,

Habe das Surfen in Fussschlaufen und Trapezfahren auf nem 103L F2 Ride 277 gelernt. Bin 59 Kg bei 180cm. Bei den modernen Brettern ist das Volumen eh anders verteilt, da kann ein leichter Surfer auch bei 100L gut Lernen. Es geht doch um das Restvolumen und einer der so um 60Kg wiegt hat mit 100L 40L restvolumen. Das ist dann genau soviel wie einer der 80 KG wiegt und 120L fhrt. Finde selber dass mehr Volumen nur sthrt und fr Leichtgewichte auf dauer und bei mehr wind schwerer zu fahren sind, ausserdem gewhnt man sich dann an die Segelsteuerung, die bei den grossen doch mehr gebraucht wird(vorallem fr Leichtgewichte). Wenn man dan auf ein Shortboard umsteigt muss man sich erst wieder an die Fusssteuerung gewhnen.

Groetjes uit Holland...Wo surfst du denn wenn du in die Lowlands fhrst :)

----------


## Gast

ja hast recht oli,
veilleicht sollten wir das mal bei den Surfzeitschriften anleiern.Mit Holland hast Du recht,aber komischerweise hab ich festgestellt,das dies eher am Meer der Fall ist als an den Binnenseen.Wenn Du ans Veluvemeer fhrts siehst Du fast nur noch Womos und einigen von denen denken sie wren alleine auf und an dem Wasser.(gerade fr meine Freundin die noch Anfngerin ist besonders prickelnd).Am Meer sieht das schon anders aus.An den meisten Wavespots findest Du besser Kontakt,liegt vielleicht daran das die Leute wissen was sie knnen.

----------

